# "gasket" for temporarily connecting 2 table halves



## jimk0157 (May 28, 2014)

Hi,

I'm finishing up a large hard maple dining tabletop that is 2 pieces (for ease of transport) with a joint running lengthwise down the middle. The joint is held together with bolts on the underside and I have a nice tight fit. I think I'd like to make this joint watertight so spilled milk, etc. won't be able to leak through. Looking for ideas on what to use as a gasket material that is thin, watertight, temporary (for disassembly) and that I'll be able to trim neatly once the table is assembled. I'm considering rubber cement...

Thanks
Jim K. Avon, Indiana USA


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

how about just sealing it with a heavy dose of wax? Apply liberally to 1 side, bolt it together, wipe off the expelled portion, the joint should be water tight...

This might be a more aggressive solution to do the same with.

Amazon.com: Permatex 82180 Ultra Black Maximum Oil Resistance RTV Silicone Gasket Maker, 3.35 oz. Tube: Automotive

edit, these are all removable, but perhaps not reusable...


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Cover one edge with something (cling-wrap?) that silicone won't stick to.
Run several beads of silicone along the other edge and clamp together until it cures.
Apart again, the silicone sticks to one edge only. Trim the squeeze-out with a razor blade.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I make things with those tubes of silicone seal. Castings of bark beetle damage, molds and so on.
All I ever use for mold release is quite soapy water = silicone won't stick and the soap (eg Sunlight) keeps the surface wet.
For Example:
I just make sure that the inner bark surface is thoroughly wetted with soapy water. No long soaking, nothing like that. Butter the whole area with silicone, maybe 1/4" deep and come back tomorrow. Peel off the silicone (it's quite tough) for a perfect reverse model of the bug tracks.
Then I can cast that with plaster to get a reproduction of the bark surface.


----------

